# Walkin' like a cowboy?



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

My 13 month old (13 months today!) is VERY new to walking. She took her first steps ON her birthday, but then didn't attempt anything else for another 2-3 weeks. Just this past week has she made any real progress, but now she's doing pretty well. She's still pretty slow and swings from the hips instead of bending her legs. My Mom (of course) made the comment that if she didn't have on those bulky cloth diapers (HHs!) she wouldn't have to walk like a cowboy.








UGH! Frankly I think she walks like a cowboy when she's naked too. Maybe if she were two and still walking like this I might be concerned, but leave her alone for crying out loud! So I'm here looking for someone to commiserate with me and give me some similar stories of babies who learned to walk just fine even with cloth diapers!


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL! My son just learned to walk within the last month and a half. He has the swingin hip walk also.....He's doin the toddlin cowboy strut...could that be a hit next to boot scootin boogie? Anyway even if she spent her time naked while learning to walk she would walk that way. I think our parents forget that THEY were cloth diapered and learned to walk just fine. Hmmm maybe next time an 'elder' comments on the way a baby toddles with cloth diapers (exactly the same as a baby in sposies) you could comment on how it's odd cloth diapers would be a problem for your child yet they (the elder) learned to walk normally with cloth diapers...things that make you go hmmmm....


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I remember the cowboy walk ha. My now 3yo started cd @ 12 mths and it wa slike having to learn to walk all over again. He was alreayd slightly bowlegged and the CD's did not help. But as he got older and more experienced in walking the cowby walk has turned into just a big booming thunder walk lol

My now almost 2yo had a slight bowleg but not like the 3yo. It does get better. Some kids are ust predisposed to walking that way regardless of their diaper.


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

My friend has two older kids, and when her baby started to walk one of them asked "mommie when do babies learn to bend their knees?". Her babe did the hip swing too and it was in sposies.


----------

